# Massage Tips.



## bob_barker

Took the dogs for a run today and Bob hasn't quite figured out that he can't run like the beagles, so he over did it a bit. Now that we are home he is limping a bit noticeably sore. 

Does anyone have massage tips that may help? Or even something that I can give him to ease the aching a bit? 

Thanks guys

Candice


----------



## McWeagle

Well, I'm no massage expert, but I usually give a good rub on the shoulder muscles, and all the muscles in the back legs, usually a nice rub along the spine on each side starting from the shoulders to the hips, and maybe down the legs. My dog seems to like it.  You can give an aspirin too (only aspirin, NOT ibuprofen or acetaminophen), if the pain is bad, but it can be hard on their stomachs and I don't like to give it unless it's needed.


----------



## brembo

When dealing with a dog hat has a sore leg/muscle always remember to target the opposite end/side of the dog as well. Say a front paw/leg is acting up and the dog is unwilling to put weight on said leg. That extra weight has to be offset by either the other front leg or the rear legs. Massage the crap outta the good legs and get the dog nice and relaxed, THEN start a gentle session with the offending area. It will help soothe the overworked areas and put the dog into a state that will allow you to see what hurts when you manipulate the hurt area. Watch the breathing and ears, any change and it's time to back off.

As to the technique, I just rub with an open palm and bear down some at first. Once I've hit the majority of the easy to access muscles I use my index, middle and thumb to make a big pinching/circular motion and bear down a bit more. Careful of thin areas directly over bone, goes from good feeling to painful quickly in those spots.

My dogs know the phrase "wanna massage?" and pretty much go into limp noodle mode. They have learned to roll over onto their backs as I approach centerline chest too. A quick push sends them over onto their other side(I honestly think I could rub their bellies all day long and they would be okay with that). It's great for them physically, they just feel great, it's outlandishly good for them mentally(calms and builds trust ++) and for the human involved it's rather zen-like. I think of nothing besides what my hands are doing, my heart rate slows and I often find that I am much calmer.


----------



## bob_barker

Figured out what is wrong!!! He's torn his pad!! 
What should I do? There is not bleeding no sign of any infection, it's not raw at all. 
Do I leave it and let him take care of it? Wrap it with something?


----------



## sabre1106

Oh wow! How does one do that? Im sorry I have no idea how to help you but I hope Bob feels better soon.


----------



## brembo

Wow, really got ahold of that one. If you can get hydrogen peroxide on that without a huge fight, do so. Banish the germs. Vet is gonna be spendy but likely a good idea. Field repairs(no vet available) I'd get it as clean as possible with as little trauma as possible and a small drop of super glue(crazy glue) to hold the pad together. Wrap in the self adhesive gauze Walgreens/Rite Aid places sell. Maybe some triple antibiotic ointment or Neosporin or something like that. Tack stores sell blue gunk for horses that holds shape a bit, works great but stains everything.


----------



## bob_barker

sabre1106 said:


> Oh wow! How does one do that? Im sorry I have no idea how to help you but I hope Bob feels better soon.



He was racing through the brush, he must have got it caught on a rock or branch or something. 
My poor guy!!


----------



## osito23

Poor guy! I hate pad injuries. Hope he heals up soon.


----------



## bob_barker

We managed to cut off the extra pad that was hanging on it avoid it ripping anymore. I can tell it helped a bit, still really tender. Luckily there was no bleeding or even rawness at all. 
He's on the mend!


----------

